# Fuji Sportif 2.1 9-speed Tigra to 11-speed 105 (5800)



## ZachLegleiter (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello,

I have a 2015 Fuji Transonic that i purchased with 105 (5800) 11-speed. I have since upgraded it to Ultegra Di2, so my 5800 group is sitting on the shelf collecting dust.

My question is this; I also have a 2014 Fuji Sportif 2.1 (Print Bike Page - Sportif 2.1) 9-speed Tigra/Sora. Can my 11-speed 5800 be put on this bike?

I do rarely use this bike, But I would love to have 11-speed 105 on it if possible.

Let me know if this is possible? I would assume it would come down to if the wheels will accommodate the 11-speed cassette?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

You'll need wheels, or at least a rear for the 11 speed and you need to make sure they use the same bottom bracket/crank style.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bottom bracket will only matter if you are changing the crank, and if you just did a DI2 upgrade kit then that probably isn't the case. As stated above, the only area of concern is if the rear wheel is 11sp compatible. Good excuse to move the Transonic wheels to the Sportif and get some nice wheels for the Transonic.


----------



## ZachLegleiter (Jul 27, 2014)

That is exactly what I was thinking!


----------

